# Finding a job with IBS... and being a foreigner.



## Popuri1911 (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi, I am currently a 2nd year University Student and I will be graduating in the summer 2014.

I have IBS and got diagnosed about 4 or 5 years ago.

My symptoms are sudden stomach ache attacks, terrible nausea, diarrhea, constipation... list goes on.

I also have chronic fatigue, chronic migrains, PMS, anxiety and I went through a lap surgery to remove my gallbladder in 2012.

Currently I live away from home to study in University, which is really challenging for me since I can get sick suddenly and can be really heavy sometimes. Since I have other health issues I often spend my day laying on my bed alone in the Uni accomodation.

My Uni understands my health issues so they accept the fact I have to miss some lectures because of the health issues.

Anyway... if the things goes well, I will be graduating next summer.

But... what should I do then? since I have so many health issues I feel nervous for finding a full time job.

Also I am Japanese, and my parents are planning on going back to Japan in the next couple of years.

Since I've spent my childhood and teenager in here UK, I don't have enough education to be able to work in Japan.

Which means I sort of got to stay in UK and find a job. Although I do prefer living in UK, but I'm nervous to live away from my family.

I keep getting told by people around me to basically 'grow up' and find a job.

But it's hard enough for me to attend to University, I'm not sure if I could work full time since work is different compared to University.

University lets me to take some time off but obviously work won't let me.

I'm basically lost... I just don't know what to do.

I feel lonely enough to live with IBS, then I may have to live alone with having all the other health issues.

I don't know what kind of job that I want to do either, since I've spend my last couple of years busy dealing with illness.

I do Art (Animation) in University... I know, it's not the best course. But I do enjoy it.

Anyone else having trouble finding a job?


----------



## Pepper H (Jan 3, 2013)

Well, I've directed my interest towards a job you can do from home so I can still work during the periods of my life when I absolutely can't get out of my flat. Maybe you can look into stuff you can do from home? If it's your 2nd year, I assume you ave at least one more year to go. Try asking your teachers about it, tell them you have health issues and sometimes can't leave home, what if they knew about some specific type of job you can do from home with your degree? That doesn't mean you'll have to work alone all your life, because you can choose a co-working office, or, at times when you're really well, you can work in an office.

In my case, I choose to aim for that kind of job because I don't want IBS to stop me from working and earning my living. If I can work from home, then I'll always be able to earn a living, and that's great because it's also a way to pay medical fees and medicine.

For the next few years, keep in mind that you might be able to live on a part-time job, if you stick to your student lifestyle that salary could be enough for a few more years, until you settle down and make up your mind.

Try your local union! When I was in Surrey, the union offered lots and lots of jobs to students, and they're probably more understanding than a manager at Subway I suppose. I didn't apply because I was only there for a year, but some of my friends worked there and apparently they were pretty happy about it.


----------



## Popuri1911 (Mar 1, 2013)

Pepper H,

Thank you so much for your advice! it means a lot to me.
I do feel like the idea of working at home is going to be the best option for me too.

Since IBS can 'activate' anytime without some kind of warning... I was so worried that I may have to work even when I feel terrible!

But it's great to know that there are some kind of job that I can do at home, or without having to travel every single day.

I will have a chat with my uni tutor about this, since they already know that I have several health issues.

Thank you!  x


----------

